

CSS is for design, HTML is for content - CSS Zen Garden - IsaacL
http://www.csszengarden.com/

======
pmichaud
Seriously? I guess you missed the memo over 6 years ago?

~~~
IsaacL
Perhaps a bad choice of title. Although I know that inline styles are bad, I
still find myself using them in my own projects out of laziness, and I thought
it was cool to see an example of what is possible when style and content are
kept totally seperate.

~~~
pmichaud
Hey, I completely understand. The site is great, and I've used it to
demonstrate this point to unenlightened coworkers... but I was expecting
actual news about this ancient and hallowed site, not just a repost 8)

